# At what age?



## 94055

At what age did you realise you were/are getting old?
I wonder how far ranging this will be. 
Please leave a comment as it does help us to understand your choice.


----------



## christopherobin

When I got up one morning and looked in the mirror !!!!

Have a look at my photo's and see what you think.
As I only feel 35 inside !!!

Chris


----------



## Fatalhud

To many years offroad racing taken its toll with knackered knees, ankles, wrists and the slowing of reactions
Alan H


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What age did you put Steve :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o 

I don't feel old and have never thought I was.

Anyway I got to 40 and am now going the other way so I am younger than I was before I started writing this :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## 101600

I am 28 and i feel old these days 8O


----------



## TinaGlenn

Sorry I can't vote, I don't feel old at all :wink: I am 42 years young. On my 40th birthday I told my kids I would really have to start acting like a grown up soon, only to be told "NO WAY" so I am under orders not to be old :lol: :lol: :lol: 

:clock: 

I suppose one day I might, but not for a long time to come yet :wink: 

Tina


----------



## spykal

Hi Steve 

I doubt it will be bothering you yet but I realised I was getting old when I attended 5 funerals last year for guys that I grew up with........ I have no intention of joining them but it certainly brings home the feeling that we are all mortal.........


Sorry to sound so morbid...I don't mean to ...in fact I feel fitter now than I was when I was 50 ... being a man "of leisure" lets me keep myself fitter than I have been for a long time I actually do not "feel" any older , maybe when I have walked 6 or 7 miles or cycled 30 miles in a day the old bones ache a bit more than they used to .......... but it really is one of the best times of my life, and I intend to try and keep it that way :lol: 

mike


----------



## artona

Hi

Nope, not yet feeling old, maybe down to little Jess. However I did see one of those home made posters on the side of the road today saying "Fred was six in this pic, he is 50 today" and I thought "Poor Ol boy" and then I realised I was not far behind him :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## asprn

I'm 52 - I've felt a difference this last year physically - aches & pains which creep up & don't go away easily - and I've started to want to cut down on hassle in my life. I suppose 3 years to run till retirement plus having bought the RV late last year has shifted something.

Dougie.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

54, so far this year had to climb on the garage roof off the garden wall, found my legs did not want to take the strain.

Yesterday squatted on the floor cleaning of some parts that were covered in polishing compound, went to stand up after about 10 minutes and was walking around for another 5 minutes slowly trying to straighten my back.

So now Officially Old.


----------



## Drummer

I'm 69 now.

Don't feel old at all ... however, I can get down but can't get back up again. The kids are all middleaged & have started patting me on the head & giving me sugar lumps. They do seem to be talking louder & slower when they talk to me. 

When I asked Matron if I was now old, she said I was a cretin. My God, I was surprised, I always thought I was a Virgo.


----------



## 102992

On my 40th birthday my younger workmates gave me a present of Saga holiday brochures. So I guess thats when they thought I was getting old.

But twenty years later, and I still do not feel old.


----------



## moblee

Only today at work i noticed i was puffing a bit and walking slow
like i was a old worn out man.Made me think to myself,you're
getting older phil


----------



## carol

Do I FEEL old - No.... but I am beginning to LOOK Old.... something to do with skin texture changing I think. Noticing that the man you have lived with and gone out with since you were 12, is suddenly himself beginning to show signs of aging....it's the skin that really gives it away...No elasticity left, so goes slack...everything heads downwards...how old,...well only 61 but after trying to solve computer problems now for three days on the trot...I feel 80+

BUT I wouldn't want to go back and be a teenager again, sorry, love this period of life and happy that I have made it here, where a lot of my close friends haven't....which was why we bought the motorhome in 1990...just in case we were to join them a bit too early...do it now, tomorrow could be too late.

I have no plans to join them, but as my body started to give up when I got to 50, who knows.... I have just bought myself a folding bike and would please like the rain to stop so I can go and try it out...

Carol


----------



## 96299

I polled 30-35,but the real one that done it for me,for whatever reason,was going from 29 to 30.Dont ask me why because I dont know,but I can tell you I really hated that one.  

steve


----------



## catzontour

Went to hairdresser today, she asked me if I'd been to another salon and had highlights put in by someone else - hmmm. Nope - I've just got more grey than I had last time I went for a haircut!


----------



## 106003

like Dougie I am now 52 and find that I cant do 50% of the things I done only 5 years ago. I must be getting old the kids now refer to me as the ol fella
But I still think I am 21 in my mind its just the body thats giving up.
One old git now so I am told


----------



## geraldandannie

For me, it was when the kids were grown up, and I realised that I was their dad / stepdad, and not their mate  

I still get on with 'young folk', and like others, I still feel (inside) like I did 25 years ago.

Gerald


----------



## Steptoe

Old age is always 10 years beyond your own age :lol:


----------



## bognormike

I couldn't put an entry, because I realised this at 16  I do get the odd creak nowadays, and can't dig the garden without doing my back in (good excuse). I feel about 70 this morning, but will hit the big 6-0 next year. The kids say I don't look my age, whatever that means :roll: :wink:


----------



## tincan

when i first saw 12 year old (or thereabouts) policemen


----------



## zaskar

SandJ said:


> At what age did you realise you were/are getting old?
> I wonder how far ranging this will be.
> Please leave a comment as it does help us to understand your choice.


I voted 40-45 but I stress that this is _physically_. 
I can definately feel a change in my body already. Nothing major, but I certainly dont JUMP out of bed in the morning anymore. I'm carefull to keep my lower back warm cos re-occurances of back pain are becoming more frequent.
Perhaps it's all down to living in a field! :lol:

Mentally......I don't think I'll ever feel old!.......and I put that down to 'vanning. It definately gives you a younger outlook on life. I've got full intensions of growing old disgracefully and living up to my wifes opinion of me as being like a permanent 4 year old! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## catzontour

> "The kids say I don't look my age, whatever that means :roll: "


Bognormike - It means your kids are probably about to ask you to lend them some money!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

I am only 38 and dont feel old yet.


Richard...


----------



## 102731

I don't feel old. I'm 60 and that's not old anyway. I suppose it's a matter of attitude really. I do reflect on the fact that I have gone way, way past the half way point in my life and, near my "Diamond Jubilee", realised that I hadn't done much in my life. Not wanting that situation to continue is why I and my partener have decided to sell up and go full timing. It's a bit scarey but we are determined to do it!
Mind you, on the other hand, my body reminds me quite often that I am not as young as I was!!


----------



## 94055

Well what a poll, have you ever seen one so evenly matched.
We have 2 over 70 as well. Pity, they have not posted though. Keep them coming.

Steve


----------



## Grandma

About 55. When I realised that I was visiting the Docs which I had hardly ever done. When I needed specs to read and when my Grandkids asked me what WW11 was like! Seeing I was born in 1946 that hurt, although I could tell them about rationing of sweeties. 
Looking on the bright side I love telling the Grandkids I am 61 and that at their age they should not be telling me to slow down my walking as they cannot keep up with me, Mostly coming from the 16 year old!
I recently joined a local Walk and Talk session, you walk around a sports track chatting to others and you keep a log of your weekly mileage and get little gifts when your running total gets to 100 miles and beyond. Lately the local schools have been sending a few of their teenagers to join us as apparently they need the exercise! They walk in the opposite direction to us oldies now as they were getting upset when we kept overtaking them!
I like being older, it's my excuse for doing silly things.


----------



## Velvettones

> When did you realise you were old


hmmm...

first time when i was 17
then 19
20
22

as i'm now 23 and accepted it - i'm not yet old enough to pick a category in this one, needless to say come 30 i'll pop back and add one

Mark


----------



## litcher

I'm also 52 (popular age on this thread) and I don't feel old. I can still sit cross-legged on the floor but ..... it takes a few minutes before I can walk around with a straight back when I get up. And I'm not too good at jumping down from things any more - I have to think carefully and do it gently.  

Oh and of course there are the reading glasses .... or have my arms got shorter? Hearing not quite what it was ...... or do my kids deliberately talk more quietly while looking in the other direction. And my bad memory is down to the stress of putting up with oops I mean looking after them and getting up at such silly times for my daughter's skating (4 or 5 am). :roll: 

Apart from these little things I feel no different to how I felt years ago. And I'm still looking forward to all the travelling I'll do when they've left home. Backpacking in the Himalayas with my Zimmer frame?  

Viv


----------



## Scotjimland

I'm 57 .. fit as a fiddle and getting fitter by the day due to being more active since going fulltime due to walking, cycling, better diet, etc .. but I feel old when asked if Chaz is my grand daughter.. :roll:


----------



## 92664

I haven't yet!
There is still an awful lot to see and do so I don't think about it.....
49 and counting.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Last week I was offered a Harley cheap, the guy was moving to Cyprus. Its 35 years since I've ridden a bike.

I was starting to think about the wide open road and wind in the hair until her indoors told me don't be so silly, you're too old now to think about another motorbike.

I thought 54 was the new 40?

Problem now is where can I hide it, and how far do I have to push it down the road so she doesn't hear me start it up.


----------



## Velvettones

if you get really thick double glazing fitted then not as far


----------



## wobby

Just turned 60, Wifes 21, or at leased she says she is I don't feel old till I look in the mirror, so I don't. 
Any way my dad said your only as old as the woman you feel, she's 21. :wink: 
Wobby


----------



## CatherineandSteve

*AGE*

Hi all,

Presently 36 not looking forward to the big 40, but then again Catherine says i act like a 4 year old most times.

Cheers C&S


----------



## Wanderwagon3

*As Topic*

Yesterday.....2nd Time I have had to pay a decorator to paint our kitchen!! 1st time ....a few months ago when he painted the living room.

I'm 77 in actual years.....vary up and down as to virtual years depends on the aches and pains!

See my " signature"....I believe it.

Ken with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Spacerunner

I realised that at the age of 61 I had to think about giving up running half marathons. Now that I am 66, I realise that was one of the bad descisions of my life. I should have kept on running. If you don't use it you lose it!. I was at my fittest between the ages of 50-60 years and could have most probably remained a lot fitter than i am now by keeping to a training regime. So all you 40 somethings get out and get running, its good life insurance, and I mean LIFE!! I know a lot of you are looking forward to retirement, but retirement will not be much fun if you don't have the health and fitness to go with it.


----------



## Rapide561

*Feeling old*

Hi

I started to feel old when I started to work at the airport. Virtually all the staff in the office are younger than me as are most of the aircrews.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I s'pose it depends on what you consider as an indicator.

For me there were two things and both occurred in the mid '40's.

The first was that the previously flat belly started burgeoning and heading south and the second was I found myself feeling a bit wary when climbing something like a stile or fence, somehow the legs didn't feel the way they had before, difficult to describe.

Mind you that was nearly 20 years ago and now I'm surprised if I remember anything from yesteday.

Andy


----------



## mandyandandy

Started feeling older at just past 40 when Andy told me the year I had got married (the first time) was the year he started school  

I was 50 two days ago and now the eyes are catching up with the sciatica for nuisance factor, but had a daughter at the ripe old age of 42 and I'm still not the oldest mum in the playgound so feel ok about that. 

Also felt old last week when my hair dresser told me I had enough silver in my hair to decorate the entire christmas tree.  

But lifes great and I love it, and can't wait for next years jaunts away.

Mandy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: Feeling old*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I started to feel old when I started to work at the airport. Virtually all the staff in the office are younger than me as are most of the aircrews.
> 
> Russell


On a similar line Russell in '98 I started working as a temp in a finance co's customer service unit. I'd been a senior manager for a bank but had taken redundancy 2 years before and couldn't get another managerial job.

I was the only person over 30 in the department and I was staggered at the attitudes and foul language of my co-workers, it was like a different universe. It took me a long while to adapt and I felt happier when the department took on 3 or 4 more 'over 50's' because they wanted more of what I brought to the job.

The really odd thing was that both co's were in the same office building and I kept coming across people who'd worked for me in the previous life.

And they say old'uns aren't adaptable :roll:

Andy


----------



## Leapy

Felt old last year when a lady asked if I wanted senior citizen discount on my days sailing at Rother valley-I know that I have just retired (early)
but have 6 years before I qualify!!
You only feel old when you can't do the jobs you thought you could!!


----------



## MalanCris

When I started telling my daughter about things that happened 'when I was a lad'.
Still in the prime of life tho' you just need to look at the photo alongside to see that! :lol:


----------



## 2kias

At 65 when I went for my bus pass and realized my driving licence ran out on 2012!!!


----------



## suffolkian

*A sign of ageing*

You know you're getting old when your narrow waist and broad mind swap places....

...........however, antiques are valuable.

Young Ian


----------



## Zebedee

When I started having to put my hands on my knees to push myself up out of the chair. 8O


----------



## Nora+Neil

I always had 2 generation in front of me. 
Then they slowly died. 
Now I'm that generation, with 2 generation behind me.

Now I know why I feel old.
SOMETIME.


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: A sign of ageing*



suffolkian said:


> You know you're getting old when your narrow waist and broad mind swap places....
> 
> ...........however, antiques are valuable.
> 
> Young Ian


I like that!

Have you also noticed, as your close-up eyesight gets worse your wrinkles get deeper, but you can't see them.


----------



## spykal

Hi

This is a good thread isn't it :wink: Reading Nora&Neil I have remembered a moment when I felt I was maybe getting old ..it was sometime just after my Dad passed away aged 92, closely followed by his sister aged 97 ... a young relative asked if I was now the oldest person in our family circle and I realised that I was..... and added to that I realised that I was no longer someone's "child".

I felt that I may have to grow up.....
Fortunately the feeling soon passed :lol: 


Mike


----------



## grumpyman

When I woke up and felt grumpy,been told i would go blind though.


----------



## Zebedee

Another one that got to me was when I realised I would rather risk an embarrassing change of underwear than subject the ageing knees to the hazards of a French squatter.

Eeeeeuuuucckkk. 8O _(Grips nose and gags at the memory.)_










P.S. Apologies to those who don't like movement on the page, but a Happy Christmas to them as well.


----------



## spykal

Hi Zeb

That is just "too much" information :signeek: ottytrain5: :signugh:


----------



## Zebedee

spykal said:


> Hi Zeb
> That is just "too much" information :signeek: ottytrain5: :signugh:


I know Mike. The mind *bog*gles at the thought of what might happen if you had a catastrophic knee failure.   

I'm feeling rather flushed just thinking about it. (_Groan_)


----------



## patp

Mentally it was the same as Steve, when I turned 30. Needed to get on with having kids. Physically I still feel fit but things take a little longer than they used to  

Pat


----------



## devonidiot

As I stated once before in another post, I'm 49. It just so happens that I have to live in a body that is 70 years old.

I very rarely think of my age, too busy planning ahead. I do agree that an old person is someone at least 10 years older than yourself.


----------



## Zebedee

devonidiot said:


> As I stated once before in another post, I'm 49. It just so happens that I have to live in a body that is 70 years old.


I see you've still got your teeth though. Well . . . two of them anyway.  

Not so sure about the rug?? :roll:


----------



## tel999

In answer to your question......62
Which I find strange because I am only 58.
Regards
Tel.....i think


----------



## stewartwebr

I'm 40 this year. Just like the rest I don't feel almost 40. I was in a video conference today and I did think....hell who's that old guy with the same shirt as me???????


----------



## Mandi

I am 51 and recently had cataract surgery. I started to feel old the day after when I looked in the mirror and could see wrinkles. They were never there before :lol: 

BTW I could see loads of other things too - it was great!


----------



## androidGB

When I had to go through all the replies to see whether or not I've posted on this thread  


Andrew


----------



## cje1

*Age*

It had to be 45 for me. If I lived to 90 i'm halfway there. With all my bodily sins and worse my genetics 56 is very very good right now. Retired for a few years and will be Knausing it in Europe for most of 2008.


----------



## andyman

Arround 45, we bought our bungalow when we were 35 and spent 2 years renovating and building extensions. I enjoyed the work and still managed to do everything else we wanted. My daughter bought a house 2 years ago and I found it hard work, after spending all day there I'm to tired to go out.


----------



## eddied

*When I got a slap in the face*

 buona sera,
a few years ago, I had the opportunity of taking the cable car up to the top of Mt. Blanc. As I queued at the ticket office in Courmayer, feeling my usual self, asked for the ticket. The very attractive young lady issuing the tickets looked at me, and said 'Ah, giovanotto, Lei puo' avere lo sconto anziani'
'ah, young man, you qualify for senior citizens discount!' well, talk about a slap in the face. However, since the fare was quite high, I accepted gratefully! 
Second time was just 3 years ago, when away on business, woke up in my hotel bed at 06:30 half paralyzed (and frightened) - TIA attack which ended my working life.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## pacific

I know im not old because the lads I play golf with call me young un.but I cant remember where I left my bus pass


----------



## Groper

Hoping to celebrate our Golden Wedding Anniversary next year.Still "feel" young but the joints are beginning to creak and I find the dog keeps up more than he did when we go out walking!The wife still says she feels guilty that she is not rushing around all day,this is after being retired for 15 years.Never feel old,especially when the grandchildren ask me to play football- feel a little different afterwards.As several other members have mentioned there are too many funerals to attend as one ages - all colleagues of my age group and grade where I worked are no longer around,several neighbours ditto.  
All the more reason to make the most of the time we have. 

Clive


----------



## 108737

*How old is old*

A month ago I woke up on my 40th birthday and realised I am not a spry young twenty something anymore. It takes me a little longer to get out of bed, I hear my joints creak a little more, police officers and soldiers look like children and some of my nephews and the offspring of my friends are now grown up in their own right.

So yes, I am getting old at 40, dammit. 
:druid:

:flag172:


----------



## 111580

Sorry - I can't find a box to click. I feel young at heart and my body's holding up reasonably well.
I windsurf, cycle, play badminton, wrestle with computer problems daily (I'm a school network manager and retired teacher).
Oh and I play computer games when I'm at a loose end. Beautiful girls still turn my head and raise my BP. I'm popular with the ladies. (Don't tell my wife!) - oh and she is a 57 year old beauty with a figure to die for. 
I dress in Topman clothes and trendy jeans (mutton dressed as lamb? - absolutely!)
How old am I?
Just turned 65, drawing my Old Age Pension, too embarassed to get my bus pass. I refuse to pay OAP rates at the barber (yes, I've still got my hair)
I don't want to hear about pathetic people whinging about being old at 30, 40 50 or even 60!! Just get out there and enjoy being young. That's what I'm doing!
This July we're heading down to Lake Garda in the Ducato to windsurf! Some friends of ours around my age are just taking up kite surfing. I might join them!
LIFE IS FOR LIVING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lys520

I don't actually feel old at all, but what really did it for me was when I was 35. I felt really scared to think hey, I'm here already, that went fast!

So rather than sitting around in blind panic dwelling on it, I'm running around in blind panic living it. I have made some "interesting decisions" over the past couple of years and although by the time I DO feel old, I'll have no money, I would certainly have had a good time!!...here's hoping anyway :lol: :lol: 

Lys


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Nearly 58,
went to buy new motorbike on saturday,
GSXR looks great. Bloomin uncomfortable so purchased GSX650F.
Did 4 hours gardening yesterday .... stiff as a board today.

Dave P


----------



## 107088

53 in october. First felt like age was creeping up, when the eyesight started to loose focus when reading stuff.

What really did it?........after a hospital appointment with the Orthopods post MRI scana couple or three years ago

" Well Mr Young, theres significant degenration of the cervical vertebrae,your clavicalar bond is degenrating and the joint at the top of the humerous where the shoulder is, is fairly knacjkered as well. most of this would be from execssive wear and tear, did you carry heavy weights at any time?
So apart from the ankle and the knees, you're actually Ok for your age... "

so the news wasnt unexpected, but the fact that the last time I carried heavy weights on my shoulders, or really put stress on the legs, was 25 years previously when I was a squaddy really put the mind to working.

All been downhill from there.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Since turning 40 a couple (cough) of years ago things have started going wrong.

So I decided that I would start backwards and am now 37 and feeling great.

Johnny F


----------



## annetony

when I reached 53, and realised I cant run upstairs anymore 8O 

Anne


----------

